# Cannot access my scores on NREMT site



## RALS504 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone else having trouble accessing thier scores recently. I passed my Paramedic level practicals last month and took my written Tues. (02/12). I when to 85 questions and they were pretty hard. So I will wait & see.


----------



## RALS504 (Feb 14, 2008)

Never mind I read a previous post and figured it out. I passed!!!!! I am a paramedic now, what a year of hell!!


----------



## piranah (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats...im taking the NREMT-P next year .....what were the questions like....and how are the practicals?


----------



## RALS504 (Feb 15, 2008)

I felt the written was much easier than my program's exams. The practicals were tough but like ACLS & PALS combined. I had equipment failure on my dynamic cardiac just when I needed to sync. cardiovert. I had the wrong cables for the Lifepack 12.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your *passing* the EMT-P Cognitive examination :beerchug:


----------



## Code 3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats! I can't wait to be your in position


----------

